# Plowing vid from today



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

We got over a foot of the white stuff today, another foot by tomorrow morning they say!!

2 vids... camera work is weak.. i only have two hands











tymusic tymusic tymusic tymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vids....you have had a **** load of snow this is year so far!wesport


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

yep.. i plan to retire by new years.. NOT
we had a ton of snow last year also, two years ago we had a green x-mas. 
I'm not complaining! tymusic


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice videos. I wish I could even get a chance to plow that pretty white stuff. Tommorow they are calling for 60 degrees and heavy rain. YEAH


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great video i would have never thought a SW would be soo good on a long drive like that but it moved snow like nothing please post more as you get them


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

you should have seen it stack today!.. man i love that plow.. 

Looks like i'll be back out in the morning, i will try to rig something up so dont have to drive, work controls, smoke, drink coffee and screw with the ipod all with one hand tymusic


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

MuskokaDon;669197 said:


> you should have seen it stack today!.. man i love that plow..
> 
> Looks like i'll be back out in the morning, i will try to rig something up so dont have to drive, work controls, smoke, drink coffee and screw with the ipod all with one hand tymusic


what, you don't have a ash tray and a cup holder?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice vid! I thought the cam work was pretty good. I love how on the radio they say another 15cm...weird hearing a forecast in metric. Also love hearing the sound of that Dmax....gotta love it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice videos


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

both videos look great. i know its only early Dec, but im starting to get jealous of everybody with snow. im glad for you, but next time please send some down my way. Yesterdays high was around 20*F and tomorrow is gonna be 58*


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

ouch!! sorry to hear that

not to rub it in but here is our weather update...

SNOWFALL WARNING: Parry Sound - Muskoka - HuntsvilleIssued at 4:13 PM EST TUESDAY 9 DECEMBER 2008

20 TO 30 CENTIMETRES SNOW BY WEDNESDAY MORNING.
THE STORM SYSTEM IS CURRENTLY MOVING ACROSS SOUTHEAST MICHIGAN AND IS EXPECTED TO TRACK JUST NORTH OF LAKES ERIE AND ONTARIO THIS EVENING AND JUST SOUTH OF OTTAWA OVERNIGHT. SNOW HEAVY AT TIMES IS AFFECTING REGIONS NORTH OF THE TRACK OF THE LOW INCLUDING MOST OF SKI COUNTRY AND EASTERN ONTARIO. TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF 20 TO 30 CENTIMETRES ARE EXPECTED IN MANY DISTRICTS BEFORE THE SNOW BEGINS TO WIND DOWN OVERNIGHT IN THE WEST OR WEDNESDAY MORNING IN THE EAST. DANGEROUS WINTER DRIVING CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED. UNTREATED SURFACES MAY BE ICY AND VERY SLIPPERY ESPECIALLY IN AREAS RECEIVING HEAVY SNOW OR FREEZING RAIN. PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.

tymusic tymusic tymusic


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

It really is pretty awesome camera work considering all that is going on. Nice Job!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome vids keep em coming


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

MuskokaDon;669369 said:


> ouch!! sorry to hear that
> 
> not to rub it in but here is our weather update...
> 
> ...


you just make sure to have a helper ride with you with the camera going LOL :salute:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice videos, you actually seemed to hold the camera pretty steady for driving and turning around and all


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive posts guys, i appreciate it. I will do my best to get some cool vids for tomorrow..


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm in for more video...


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Since it snows so often in some areas my question is do they still pay as much for snow removal as areas that don't get much snow a year?


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

well i think we all charge about the same per push.. some just get more pushes. We get 25-40 plows


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Took a bunch of videos today!! uploading now


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

So you bid jobs by the storm size or by the hour?


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some pics of what it looked like out my front door this morning


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great Vids.

You can keep the snow, I have had my share. 2 years in a row sucks.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

No, you can't keep the snow. I want the snow. Send me the snow.


or at least some more vids of the white stuff. nice looking


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

lol.. 1st video is up.. 6 more still downloading


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

do u plow for the town?


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

no.. we have tons of small roads like this..the home owners pay for it


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is another one

pushing a nice load of snow around 1min10sec


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that video you really go down some long hills I was gettin worried you wouldn't be able to get back up the hills. Very nice clean snow I wish we got snow like that ours is always wet heavy snow or allot of ice and that makes for very long and frustrating plow and salt hours.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice ammount of snow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow does that baby stack !!!!!!! payup


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

That rig can sure push some snow! What are u running for tires and ballast?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats alot of snow in those pictures! Man am I jealous!


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

brad96z28;670911 said:


> That rig can sure push some snow! What are u running for tires and ballast?


BFG AT's and about 2k of sand


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

BIGBEN2004;670352 said:


> So you bid jobs by the storm size or by the hour?


most are on contract for the season, a few per snowfall


----------

